# chocolate syrup buds..?



## noodlemasterr88 (Dec 6, 2007)

can you possibly mix chocolate syrup into water and make your buds taste chocolatey? i've heard about the molasses trick... does it work with other things?


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

id just dump it directly into the soil haha


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 6, 2007)

What's the molasses trick you heard?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope, don't be dumpin choc. syrup in your grow man. 

Mollassas isn't "flavoring" the buds.
Here is an article on how it works,
"Magical Molassas"


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 6, 2007)

...really... lol


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

u guys r crazy. Mild amounts of sugar do help buds swell though. Molasses is oldschool. Carboload is the future, I use it.


----------



## Hick (Dec 12, 2007)

noodlemasterr88 said:
			
		

> can you possibly mix chocolate syrup into water and make your buds taste chocolatey? i've heard about the molasses trick... does it work with other things?



hmmmm.... if it were true, my buds would taste like bat **** and fish guts!!


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2007)

gangalama said:
			
		

> u guys r crazy. Mild amounts of sugar do help buds swell though. Molasses is oldschool. Carboload is the future, I use it.


 
And carboload.. or liquid lead.. or all of those... the 'secret ingredient' is blackstrap molasses...  it is just already broken down and diluted.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 12, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmm.... if it were true, my buds would taste like bat **** and fish guts!!


 
:rofl: that reminds me of the "Whats for dinner Grandpa?" segment on Hee Haw :rofl:


----------



## medicore (Dec 12, 2007)

why would you want your buds to taste like anything else.  I go sands weed.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 12, 2007)

that would be so cool if you can make your buds taste like chocolate that would be nice


----------

